# 97 a6 2.8 no injector pulse and no spark after replacing crank position sensor



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

I have a 97 a6 2.8 quattro that I am no longer getting an injector pulse on (not been batch firing the injectors at startup...nothing) 

I have good fuel pressure and voltage at every injector. I plugged in my actron scanner and it had no codes after 10 or so failed starts. I ran the live info utility on the scanner and it told me that my engine speed (without the engine running) was fluctuating between 31 and 60 rpm. 

This lead me to believe that it was the crankshaft position sensor, so I replaced it with a new one. Since replacing it, I now have a po322 code in the ecu. ( ignition / engine speed input circuit no signal). I have checked and reseated the connectors and reseated the sensor as well, but the code keeps coming back. 

Am I dealing with a bad (new) sensor or am I dealing with an ecu problem? I am going nuts trying to figure this one out. 

I should also mention that before putting the new sensor in, I had good spark as well and now no spark.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

P0322 means there is no signal at all from the crankshaft sensor. It's unlikely that both sensors are fried, so I'd look for a broken connection between the sensor and ECU.


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

Should I be getting some voltage to the connector that is on the bank next to the the firewall when the key is in the 'on' position? And if so, what Pin on the connector? Or is voltage only going to that connector during 'starting' and once the engine is actually running? 

I obtained a known working ECU and received the same code, so I know its down to wiring or the sensor. 

The funny thing is that the old sensor didn't cause the ECU to throw a code, I just had an inaccurate reading on the engine speed (it was reading RPM when the engine was not running) 

Thanks!


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

New update: there are two different style Crank Position Sensors for a 2.8 V6 in '97. The car parts place stated they ordered me the wrong one. Something about if you have an original with the gray cabling (which I do), that there is a different sensor for the car. I picked up the 'correct' one and will try that. 

* posted this on AudiForums too*


----------

